
Hacker swipes Snapchat’s source code, publishes it on GitHub - Varcht
https://thenextweb.com/security/2018/08/07/hacker-swipes-snapchats-source-code-publishes-it-on-github/
======
syntaxing
Did anyone get a peek before it got taken down? Anything interesting on it?

~~~
ngokevin
He just uploaded another repo (SCCamera), round two.

~~~
lostgame
This has some interesting-seeming camera related items but doesn't contain a
.xcodeproj, making it hard to compile. ;)

------
grawprog
>the source code remained online for a long period of time before it was
removed. I5xx’s commit history shows eighteen commits, all occurring between
May 23 and 24, and pertaining to the same repository.

I wonder what those commits were. It brings me joy to think someone may have
made some improvements to the code in the short time it was up.

